# 250 Gallon Franklin Replica Build



## maumic82 (Aug 17, 2017)

I am preparing to begin a replica Franklin 250 gallon smoker. I watched a few videos trying to obtain measurements for the FB and stack. It appears that franklin uses half of a 250 gallon tank as the base for the FB on the 250 gallon cooker. Does this seem right? I know he installs a 24" insert which would reduce the size. Has anyone done a 250 gallon replica? If so I would greatly appreciate any input. I am considering an 8" dia. stack, not sure on overall height yet. 

Mike


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 17, 2017)

Maumic82 said:


> I am preparing to begin a replica Franklin 250 gallon smoker. I watched a few videos trying to obtain measurements for the FB and stack. It appears that franklin uses half of a 250 gallon tank as the base for the FB on the 250 gallon cooker. Does this seem right? I know he installs a 24" insert which would reduce the size. Has anyone done a 250 gallon replica? If so I would greatly appreciate any input. I am considering an 8" dia. stack, not sure on overall height yet.
> 
> Mike



I built one out of a 500 gallon tank and use 1/2 of a 250 gallon tank for the fire box. It works really good. Even temps and it doesn't use a lot of wood. Here is a link to my build. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250565/500-gallon-tank-build  Let me know if I can help you with any questions.


----------



## maumic82 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info and pictures, they will definitely help. Did I see you were from mifflin county PA? I live in central PA 30 mins from state college, small world.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2017)

This will help with all your dimensions... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...daveomak-and-others-ready-to-use-rev5-6-19-15


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 17, 2017)

Also...  since you are close to State College... you might want to attend this to learn some techniques, tricks and ask all kinds of questions... plus eat some GREAT food... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258455/get-together-in-pa-date-has-been-set-oct-6-8


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 18, 2017)

Maumic82 said:


> Thanks for the info and pictures, they will definitely help. Did I see you were from mifflin county PA? I live in central PA 30 mins from state college, small world.



Yes I am from Mifflin County. Did you check out the get together coming up in the area? And by the way welcome to the form there is a lot of good stuff and there are a lot of good people here with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## Sterling1776 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm about to start the exact same build. I think for a 250 gallon cook chamber, I will be using a 6" diameter smokestack. I'll start at 6 feet, but depending on flow might cut it down to 5 feet. I feel like the 8" pipe might have too much draft. Maybe a good rule of thumb for Franklin style smokers is 6" for 250 gallon, 8" for 500 gallon, 10" for 100 gallon :P


----------

